# Check this out! color, embossing, and imperfection



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2012)

Preveiwed a local auction earlier part of last week and notice this guy at the bottom of a wicker basket full of old junky house hold bottles. I must say the bottle didn't look this good it was dirty inside and out looked like black glass at first but could see the blue when I held up to the light and only near the top of the neck.  That and the embossing was enought for me to be there on auction day to win this lot. waited 3 hours won the lot and headed home to clean the bottle.  Got home the wife looks at me and says more bottles really! my respone was but I got you a nice basket were's the CRL.  I cleaned this guy up and was stunned by the huge imperfection near the embossing.  Its the size of a qaurter, embedded in the glass and protudes out of the inside wall of the bottle. It apears to be a huge chunk of limestone. The embossing reads M.B. & Co. 97 west 35th st NY. I been all over the internet that past two days trying to figure out the business to get an idea if it was a brewery or soda/mineral, age and rarity.  Any help, leds or feed back would be greatly appericated


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2012)

Imperfection shot


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2012)

embossing


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 7, 2012)

Base


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 7, 2012)

Those imperfections are cool but I'll warn you the glass is often under a lot of stress in spots like that. I wouldnt set it on a sunny window sill.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 7, 2012)

Looks like an 1870's pony that got partially melted in the trash.. color, superb... rarity, no idea.. peculiarity, way up there!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 8, 2012)

Good looking bottle!



> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Those imperfections are cool but I'll warn you the glass is often under a lot of stress in spots like that. I wouldnt set it on a sunny window sill.


 
 Excellent advice.


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advise I'll be sure to handle and display this with care.  Also I'm trying to figure out info on this bottle do you know of any sites that maybe helpful. maybe know some members on this site that collect blob top soda bottles that I maybe able to forward these photos and info too

 thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Jason,

 Cool imperfection, of which I'd like to see more detailed views please. It's looking a bit like a cobalt cave on my monitor.

 "I have found a bottle about 8oz blue/aqua color with a metal locking cap. on the outside it says M.B. & company Co. 145 west 35th street N.Y.1861. could you tell me what this is worth thanks. Ron Arkay

Ron, your bottle is a soda bottle.  The style is known as a squat soda.  Several other bottles from this same company are known.  One aqua example similar to yours is embossed "M. B. & Co. (in block lettering) - 145 West 35th St. N. Y. - 1862."  A second bottle in light green is embossed M. B. & Co. - 97 West 35th St. N.Y.  I'd estimate, in mint condition (no stain, scratches, dings, nicks or chips etc..) for the bottle to be worth $35-45.  The presence of a date is one of the nice features of your bottle.  Digger."
 RIP Digger Odell


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Feb 9, 2012)

I would have to say that is a pretty good bottle in cobalt blue, and the imperfection to boot!  I have dug the same bottle in a pale green color and aqua. I would say my colors of that bottle are common. Nice find.    Randy


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 9, 2012)

I have posted to more pictures in which I've tried to show close ups of the stone that is lodged in the glass of the bottle. It easier to see in person can actually see the pores of the stone may not show up clearly on here


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 9, 2012)

second angle


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 9, 2012)

Randy any idea what M.B. & Co stands for?

 Thanks


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldmill
> 
> embossing


 

 Really cool bottle!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Jason,

 From this angle it looks like a short faced bear scratching his chin on a rock. I wish you could go all macro on that...






 "(M.B. & Co.) Mura And Bonar Company 145 West 35th Street, New York, N.Y. (company manufactured mostly gin and other spirts)' According to this guy.

 Is yours dated?


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 10, 2012)

There is no date on the bottle.  Your right it does look like a bear scratching his chin on a rock pretty cool observation.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Jason,

 I'd consider it a personal boon, were you to get ultra closeup on that scratching bear and celebrate the imperfection so we might see the pores in the stone as well...


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 11, 2012)

I tried to take a good close up photo of this stone but the camra I'm using it not producing a good photo.  tomorrow I will have my wife take some with her camra it should come in alot better and will post


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright, thanks,

 Make em big, plumb the microcosm, knock us out. I'm looking forward to these coming attractions...


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 12, 2012)

Here you go the next two photos show the stone pretty good hope you like it


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 12, 2012)

second shot


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Jason,

 Much better views. I would not be offended in the least, were you to do a series, and host a game of count the pores in the stone.

 You've given new definition to the whole potstone thing. I've not seen another that can compare to yours.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 12, 2012)

looks like an embryo?  Baby bitters maybe. Going to be messy when it hatches.


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 12, 2012)

M B & Co is for Morgan Brother & Co.  They were at 145 W. 35th from 1860 to 1874.  Your bottle is from the earlier date.


----------



## luckiest (Feb 12, 2012)

I like that bottle!  good one,


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info I just added your website to my favorites.  How scarce or rare would you consider this bottle. Have you ever seen one in this color.  What do you thing the value would be on this cobalt bear?????


 thanks


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks I'm glad there's a website like this to share all of the great bottles that folks have


----------



## Sodasandbeers (Feb 12, 2012)

First one I've ever seen in 25 years!  Nice bottle.


----------



## katb (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty Blue! I like.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 15, 2012)

Boy that thing is massive. I guess it doesn't leak?



> ORIGINAL:  Oldmill
> 
> second shot


----------



## Oldmill (Feb 16, 2012)

No leaks I had it filled with water and CRL solution for two days. It is flush and a coated with glass on the out side wall of the bottle. stone apear to be covered with glass on the inside as well but sticks out aprox 3/8 of an inch beyound the inside wall of the bottle


----------



## sandchip (Feb 16, 2012)

That is so cool.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 19, 2012)

Very cool!  Just be careful with it like the other members said, no direct sunlight and don't tumble it!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 20, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldmill
> 
> second shot


 []  Brings new meaning to the term Potstone!!! I would call it a potboulder.....


----------

